# NEED HELP Week Jersey Bull 10 months old cant get to stand.



## NormanJbull (Apr 4, 2013)

hello,  I am the owner of one jersey Bull, he has been doing well and we have had him for 10 months.
a month ago he started eating less, not eating hay and only likes short fresh grass.  so we move home around a lot but the winter being like it was here in PA there is not good nutrition in the ground grass, 
we noticed him getting week and thinning. yesterday he stumbled and was falling and laid down and wont get up and seems to have a sore left front leg.  
The vet came and after 200$ had no real diagnosis he got him to stand and we walked him around very little but does have a sore left front leg.  
Norman looks very dehydrated   but I need to get him back to health.  

we are giving him warm water, and some grain feed, and hay is all around him the grass is good my neighboring farmer feeds it to his milk cow.
The vet gave him worm shot and antibiotics,  Normans manure is now seaming to be getting larger still short of grass in it but he is not constipated, but I think he is under eating and very week from such
How do I help him eat more nutritious food to get his health back.
Plus I can get him to stand,  I want to sling him up with the tractor to get him standing, he was yesterday, but I personally cant move him, so the tractor sounded like a good idea which I have not tried..
I am unhappy with the vets diag and norman is not fine.  he is like 250 pounds under weight
Please help advice here is really needed for this city boy Ill say that cause I am not a farmer.  
TY


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 4, 2013)

Please I really need help 

I cant get him to his feet

he is awake and alert,  he stool has no grass in it.

so  have to find him grass hill eat ow do I get him to stand?????


----------



## Cricket (Apr 4, 2013)

How much do you think he should weigh?
Did you try giving him good hay?


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 4, 2013)

if he were here, i would start him SLOWLY on some beetpulp shreds and alfalfa cubes, soaked in warm water. add a bit of red cell to it. again, slowly. he did not get thin overnight and you will not fatten him overnight. he may have had a huge worm infestation, which the vet hopefully eliminated, but he is probably anemic. this feed is soft, easy to digest, and available at most all farm stores. good luck. if the vet did not tube water into him, and he won't drink, you can put water under his skin with a needle and syringe. 60 cc in several places. his body will absorb. sterile saline is best, but i have used tap water when nothing else was handy


----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope your calf is doing a little better.  I'm not a cattle knowledgeable person but I did have a down calf last year that I was able to save.  Maybe you can glean something from what I did...
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10754
He was a lot younger but dehydration and diarrhea were big issues too.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies his condition after an all day watch.
he is alert can be startled, and will flinch.
but will not stand you can roll him over exercise his legs.  
he is eating water and second cut green grass, and powder milk I used to give him as a calf.
with a lot of water that i can get him , he is # 2 is big now and looks normal but no real traces of grass.
I think he will recover but many telling me no
we will see tomorrow. i aint giving up..
thank you for everyone help
but this is just the beginning
Plus the humane society is busting my chops now too   
electrolites?   what can some one tell me about that???


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

You can buy electrolytes at the feed store.  Put them in water and add some molasses and some red cell.  Look at his gums and eyelids.   If they are pale then he is anemic.  The red cell will help boost the red cell count (iron).  Also you can give him some vitamin E and some B vitamins.   Get him a cattle protein block.   he will probably chew on that a bit.   He sounds weak from dehydration.  Get a very big syringe or a big turkey baster and go out every hour and pump some of the water with red cell and molasses in it, into his mouth.  He will swallow it.  Follow that by giving him some good quality hay.  

They won't eat the hay if they are dehydrated.   Also find out from the vet if cows can have valium.  If they can, and I think they can, then the valium will stimulate appetite.  He will need a shot about 3 times a day for about a week.   HE won't need much but the vet can give you a small vial to draw up yourself or he can give you the doses already drawn into syringes.   Once he has relaxed from the valium and eaten well for about a week he will have put on enough weight to be eating on his own.

Good luck.


----------



## lovinlivinlife (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually lurk but I gotta jump in here.

Valium may not be a very good idea here. It will slow the gut, and in a downed animal would likely lead to higher gut pressure and a deadly bloat.

 I do not recommend molasses......it would likely loosen his bowels and cause a liquid bowel movement, and it sounds like he needs to hang onto his fluids.

Red Cell may be a good idea, but only if you check the gums to see if they are pale.  (checking eyelids is not as foolproof as it is with goats)

How I would treat if he were mine:

a shot of B12 (found at the feed store) and I'd give it daily until he was on his feet.

Fecal check for coccidiosis (ASAP and by a different vet)  Get some fresh bowel movment in a sandwich bag, the vet shouldnt charge much to check for coccidia.  If there is coccidia present, talk to the vet about treatment, and do that treatment ASAP

I'd stop the powder from the milk replacer.  At his age, he is not getting any benefit from it, and it may be more harmful that good at this point.

Since he is drinking water on his own, you can mix powdered electrolytes into his water, or you can take some gatoraide (dont use anything red or purple).  Use 2 parts water and one part gatoraide.

I'd also drench him some yogurt or probios, along with some finely chopped hay.  He needs some long stem fiber in his gut to keep it active.

Check his feet.....are the hooves cracked, chipped or broken?  Hot spots in his legs?  Grinding sounds from his hips?


ALso, pry his mouth open and see if it's wet in there.  There should be plenty of moisture in his mouth, and on his nose.  Also, pull a flap of skin up at the shoulders and see if it "sticks" or goes back to regular quickly.  If his mouth or nose is dry, or if the skin "sticks", then he will need hydration therapy.  Currycomb is spot on.....(although if I use tap water, I boil and cool it first).  I'd give him 60 cc's in about 5 places, three times for the first day and then twice the next day and subsequent days until I thought he was no longer dehydrated.  Good places to use are along the spine, over the rib cage and in the chest area.  Just go under the skin with the fluid and push it in slowly, if he will allow it.

Encourage him to get up.  Be tough and smack his rear end.  He may flail and struggle, but right now the movement will be good for him.

Pictures would be helpful.  from the front, back and both sides.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

Small doses of valium do not slow the gut enough to cause that kind of systemic reaction.  They stimulate appetite and are very effective at decreasing an animals stress levels.  Mother's little helper.  They are indicated for a stressed animal that is not eating.   IF they are appropriate for BOVINE use.  The vet will know.  This therapy regimen was recommended by a vet!

Re-hydration via subcutaneous fluid administration is appropriate only if the animal will not take it orally.  The reason for that is that oral hydration stimulates the gut to work.  A dehydrated gut will need immediate hydration to stimulate appetite as well.

Small amounts of molasses are appropriate as molasses provides small doses of digestible iron and provides digestible energy for the animal.  HUGE amounts will cause diarrhea, but we are not talking huge amounts here.   Most grain and feeds have far more molasses than a drench.


----------



## lovinlivinlife (Apr 5, 2013)

alrighty then.  If that works for you, then thats great.

Just not what I would do, because Valium, as well as most other benzodiazepines, would be contraindicated in this scenerio because they inhibit gut action in cattle.  Increased appetite + downed cow + inhibited gut reaction = dead cow.

My suggestions are how we treat and have treated the cattle on our farm for years. We do subq fluids BEFORE the animal is too weak to drink.  This is also how the vet and I treated cattle when I was working as a vet tech and how the vet that replaced him does, as well.

to each their own, I guess.  How long have you been raising cattle?


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 5, 2013)

lovinlivinlife said:
			
		

> I usually lurk but I gotta jump in here.
> 
> Valium may not be a very good idea here. It will slow the gut, and in a downed animal would likely lead to higher gut pressure and a deadly bloat.
> 
> ...


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 5, 2013)

Norman is coming round but is not able to stand and is still week in the legs and that is what I am working on most.
he is eating and drinking his #2 is now getting large and plentiful
he is however not strog enough to stand and that is what we are working on
he still does not like to eat the bales he like grass he pulls from the earth even though there is little thats what he choses to try to eat even if it in his face or you are hand feeding him.

so I need to get him strong and mooing.  he used to moo whenever he see's some one, and I keep feeding him but he like to chew off the ground and it aint fully spring yet, if I could ge him up I have a spot that would be perfect for that but I cant get him moved with out lifting him with the tractor..


----------



## ourflockof4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I know I should keep my mouth shut, but something sounds fishy.

A 10 month old Jersy bull that is 250 lbs under weight is malnourished, which is probably why the Human Society is trying to get involved. The vet probably knows he isn't going to make it.

Unless you have extremely good pasture managment skills, an excellent forage mix, and provide lots of grain you can't graze cattle in PA over the winter.

Did you have a large anmal vet come out, or a pet vet? If a large animal vet then I would do what he said.

What's the rest of the story? What did the vet actually say?


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 6, 2013)

this is day three that he is down
yes I had a large animal vet come, 
and yes he is malnourished, and we are doing every thing to fix that. 
I understand that he is 150 pound under weight. and he is not bonny nor is he empty in his belly, 
my bull does not like baled hay and will not eat it but now that he cant walk he has no alternative so he is starting to eat only second cut green grass with small amount of feed in it.
i figured that out because the feed is like candy to him but I know that one scoop a day is all he should eat.
I have him now drinking 6 gallons of water a day   
and he has good nutritious food available to him now.  
I have started him on electrolytes yesterday twice and today going to do 3 times.

I need to find a way to get him up and some strength and exercise t his legs, i roll him over and make him push and pull, he is able to squirm and crawl a little to get to his food as I move it for motivation 

I need to find a way for him to stand do they make a sling i can lift him and extend his legs or can I make one I trying large with straps but I don't like how it looks around his belly area but he trying to stand but still very wobbily

any Ideas  Please help.  lets not go back on the past, I know mistakes were made not intentional, but we do care for him and do not want to die.  I have never killed an animal due to neglect and me and mu family are devastated we created the problem by no understanding his ways. 

I can put photos up of him if I can figure it out

thank you for those that are giving me advice and fishy no its not,  the animal society gat a call because that is what the doctor does in these situations and yes i am not offended they were called.  i was not doing a good job, but I am caring for him very 2 hours to nurse him back to health.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 6, 2013)

ourflockof4 said:
			
		

> Well, I know I should keep my mouth shut, but something sounds fishy.
> 
> A 10 month old Jersy bull that is 250 lbs under weight is malnourished, which is probably why the Human Society is trying to get involved. The vet probably knows he isn't going to make it.
> 
> ...


the vet pretty much thought I was stupid and dint say much and said he would die in a few days and gave him antibiotic and a de wormer said he thought he had worms.
he also said that he stool was small and his tummy was non responsive.
but within the first 24 hours that has all changed he is getting solid and moving large bowels like base balls instead of golf balls like over the last week prior.

Norman does not like baled hay at all, he will let it rot or lay on it, he likes pulling the green grass from the ground only and drink from the ground water spring instead bucket. We had green grass till like 3 weeks ago, then thats when things and the long snow cover and he did not eat his bale  and i could see where he'd munch threw the snow  like a 50 ft circle but things started to change.  I keep moving him to new pasture but some how he hurt his ankle and fell down and did not want to get up from weakness i am sure. we got him up and walking on thursday when he was in the worst shape and saw the ankle the vet didnt get him up I did.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 6, 2013)

I submitted pictures..

and the thing that bothers me about the vet is that he said the jersey cow should weigh and gain 100 pounds a month that would put him at 1000 lbs thats why I said 250 lbs  if any thing he is like 100 or 150 maybe..  he is about 500 lbs now or more. and not much different then the neighbors cow who has a similar one a month older.  

these are photos from yesterday.  



























Look I may never had a large animal before, that does not mean I want to cause him harm. 
he is a good animal and very interactive with my family he is not mean spirited. 
  I need to get him to stand,  they told me if he wont stand hill die???


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 6, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> I hope your calf is doing a little better.  I'm not a cattle knowledgeable person but I did have a down calf last year that I was able to save.  Maybe you can glean something from what I did...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10754
> He was a lot younger but dehydration and diarrhea were big issues too.


that sad he died. 
Chuck Norman is not gonna die he needs to stand.  he needs strength to stand like he has non in his legs.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 6, 2013)

I still don't understand what his problem is.  Was he wormy and you didn't know? Is he belly not working? I've never had any animal that starved himself with food in front of it unless there was an underlying cause.  My sheep don't like hay either if they can find green grass but if that's all they have that's what they eat. Last year they were snowed in and I couldn't get to them for a couple days.  There were old round bales out in the woods where they were. sure enough as soon as I could get through the 5 feet of snow that was in my way there they were eating old round bales.  Hungry but eating crap to stay alive.

So what mistakes did you make?  Have you tried cubed alfalfa?  Or those expensive little bales you can get at the farm store?

He looks like he's starving.  I think there's more wrong than you understand but I really don't know cattle.  

Good luck, wish I had more ideas but I'm still scratching my head figuring out what the real deal is. Not really blaming you just trying to understand.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lookin at the last picture he looks wormy but that could be him laying flat on his belly.  Probiotics would be on my list that's for sure. You can get them at a farm store.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 6, 2013)

he is a Jersey cow they are small to begin with, at 10 months old  he should weigh like 550-600 he is not that far off.
he has starved himself over the past three weeks,  why I do not know ? even now to get him to eat good green grass bales from second cutting from a local dairy farmer that hays my fields, so the bales i am getting is my grass he is used to ripping off the ground.  the blonde stringy **** that is his bedding, but the dark green grass is his food. any way. he is strange he is eating and ****ting now and drinking so I think or i hope that in a few days hell get up he has been trying.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 6, 2013)

he's not a Jersey, unless he is Jersey and Holstien - Unlikely it seems from the pics.  For 10 months, he looks tiny and boney, especially if he's a Holstien like I suspect.  You need to call another vet, get a 2nd opinin and get advice from the vet on how to get him to stand if that is what the vet recommends.  A down cow is a serious problem, and when you don't really know what the actual problem is with him, just getting him up is unlikely to solve things for you.  I doubt that he's just wormy, it doesn't explain his condition, and since the vet treated for parasites and you are seeing no improvement, you need to get a different livestock vet out to him.  Is he a steer or a bull calf? I am no cattle expert, but I have raised holstein heifers and veal calves.  A healthy normal calf will not succumb to worms/parasites and end up in your calf's condition without either living with the condition for a very, very long time, or an underlying condition, or a nutritional deficiency.  Whichever it is, you need to get it medically diagnosed by a vet that knows cattle.


----------



## lovinlivinlife (Apr 6, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> he's not a Jersey, unless he is Jersey and Holstien - Unlikely it seems from the pics.  For 10 months, he looks tiny and boney, especially if he's a Holstien like I suspect.  You need to call another vet, get a 2nd opinin and get advice from the vet on how to get him to stand if that is what the vet recommends.  A down cow is a serious problem, and when you don't really know what the actual problem is with him, just getting him up is unlikely to solve things for you.  I doubt that he's just wormy, it doesn't explain his condition, and since the vet treated for parasites and you are seeing no improvement, you need to get a different livestock vet out to him.  Is he a steer or a bull calf? I am no cattle expert, but I have raised holstein heifers and veal calves.  A healthy normal calf will not succumb to worms/parasites and end up in your calf's condition without either living with the condition for a very, very long time, or an underlying condition, or a nutritional deficiency.  Whichever it is, you need to get it medically diagnosed by a vet that knows cattle.


yup.

AND what were the results of your fecal?

I didnt understand what you were saying about the ankle?  Maybe we have a language barrier going on,  but its hard to follow what you are typing.

Even if he were a Jersey (which he is not), he is WAY too small. He is emaciated. And, if this boy is really a year old, he has been too thin for a while. I'm not judging you, nor am I fussing at you, I just want you to understand that he is malnourished and very much so.  That big belly is NOT a good thing, it doesnt mean that he is an ok weight, it means that he is pot bellied (which is common with a gut load of worms and/or coccidia).  You need to get that fecal done.

Also, stop worrying over his poop.  That is not the concern right now.  He has been down long enough that his gut actions are slowing down (this could be why his belly is so round, too).  If the gut stops, he will die.


I think that this calf was poor before he went down.  I expect he was too thin and wormy, too.  I expect that unless you do something quickly, his gut will shut down on you and he will bloat.  I hate to sound harsh, but I've seen this too many times.

You need to do the following:

Get the fecal done.  CHECK FOR COCCIDIA

Tell me what the vet had you worm him with and how much was given,

What antibiotic did you use?

Take his temp and let me know what it is

Get the B12 and start him on it.

Check his legs and feet, esp his hips.....watch for pain, feel for hot spots, listen for lumps, and look for swelling.

Seriously, you NEED to do these things.  Cattle dont go down for no reason, and they certainly dont get back up for no reason.


----------



## elevan (Apr 7, 2013)

Could he have had a spinal injury that is keeping him from getting up?  You said he's trying to stand.  He's eating and pooping but not standing...

I'd get another vet out to have a look.


----------



## lovinlivinlife (Apr 8, 2013)

update?


----------



## Cricket (Apr 9, 2013)

x2.  Did the Humane Society end up seizing him?  Did the vet suggest euthanizing him?


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm on very limited internet right now with company here and verizon acting up....but came on here to see how your little bull was doing...hope you update soon and that it is good news!


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 10, 2013)

Update Norman is still with us, no he was not seized by humane society. and not the vet did not recommend euthanizing him he said I am doing good job because he did not think he would make it.

Norman is now trying to get up he is raising up his rear legs which is more then days ago and yesterday,  he can fully get up rear but kneeling still in the front. today I went out and he was 10 feet from his last position. I keep moving him to a fresh area so he is not laying in his urine, and keeping him clear from falling on stuff. it is heavy down poor of rain and we put him in his hut,  where he tried to go by himself..  funny at of the 8 people who gave me advise and said I should put him down, you all have no faith and clearly know how to give up..  sorry but he seams happy and is alert and eating not a lot but enough.   Have to get his strength back before he gains weight so he can stand, I have used no other drugs. 

I am told he is a Jersey cow, Bull and he is a small cow. Full size at 24 months would be 800-900 lbs  he should be no more then 500-600 lbs at a year, Yes he is light, and his eating habits are still much to fussy with that he will not eat food given to him, no mater what..  so the grass is greening and he will like that I will move him to where fresh grass is growing.  

I am looking for a Sling so I can lift him to exercise his legs and keep blood flow on them, we are rocking him back and forth so he is not staying favor to one side or the other..

The vet said he is a special case because he is not Sick or does he think he has worms are issue or parasites, and gave him preventative medication, he feels Norman is on his own schedule to recovery and usually people put them down by now and he is getting better slowly.  

I am still being proactive on getting him to stand.

For those that don't understand how I type or communicate it is because I am a Major STROKE Survivor, and I have fought back to point of almost full recovery and I will not give up and I do some amazing things for some one that went through what I have been through. So my communicative skill are hard for me.  

Bonbean1  the Verizon internet here is faulty too this past week , like no upload speed causing poor internet connection.  sucks but is what it is.

I will update more as we go on.  and will post photo when he stands on his own..

I want to thank those that are supporting Chuck-Norman an he thanks you as well.  cause he is doing better even though its only alittle but if he stands he will get better faster..

so thank you.


----------



## lovinlivinlife (Apr 10, 2013)

alrighty then.  Glad it's all working out for ya.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad to hear there is some improvement and hoping he makes a full recovery 

Also, good to know that Verizon is not just picking on us...guess it is more widespread than I knew.


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 11, 2013)

did you try the alfalfa and beet pulp soaked in warm water? it is sweet and never met an animal that didn't like it once they tried it. grass right now is full of water, an animal will actually loose weight if that is all they have to eat, even though that is all they want to eat. so it is very important he gets other things to eat. it will take awhile for him to regain his strength to stand, but once he does, he will progress quickly, but you must keep on top of him. if he does not like your hay, maybe try another kind. keep up the good work


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 11, 2013)

If your calf lives, and he has not been castrated, you really should get the vet to do that after he is fully recovered.  Dairy bulls are very, very, very agressive and have been known to kill people, if fact, now less and less dairy farms even keep them in favor of AI, which lets them addd multiple bloodlines to the herd and lets them avoid dealing with the danger of a bull.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 11, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> If your calf lives, and he has not been castrated, you really should get the vet to do that after he is fully recovered.  Dairy bulls are very, very, very agressive and have been known to kill people, if fact, now less and less dairy farms even keep them in favor of AI, which lets them addd multiple bloodlines to the herd and lets them avoid dealing with the danger of a bull.


this is done thank you..


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 11, 2013)

UPDATE

yea I am not sure whats going on but his crap is backing to the hard and small he is eating more grass however, and drinking water, and electrolytes 3 times daily.
this morning I fed him then cam back in 2 hours he had traveled 15 feet.  although it was great to see the first time the second time he went further but when I found him shortly after he was on his side. 
I give him credit but I am going to make a sling till he gets his footing and strength to balance, cause I cant have him doing the death lay down that is scary when he is on his side like that and motionless.  

he is a very small cow when he was a calf he was only 3 ft tall and I could pick him up.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 12, 2013)

NormanJbull said:
			
		

> he is a very small cow when he was a calf he was only 3 ft tall and I could pick him up.


Just born ??? erm that sounds a normal size for a Jersey - oh hang on a minute that's not a Jersey in the pic ????? confused already


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am wondering if he has some kind of brain damage. He won't eat properly which is very strange in the manner which you describe and now you are finding him flat on his side.   But stronger?  Is it a balance or brain issue effecting his balance or ability to get up? 

You must be doing something right to keep him alive but in the end I wonder if it's not going to go in a manner that will be good for you or NormanBull.  

Good luck and I applaud you for trying.


----------



## elevan (Apr 12, 2013)

Check his ears for infection.  An infection of the ears can make balance and standing difficult.  Smell them as well as look.  There has to be more going on here than meets the eye.  Good luck to you!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 12, 2013)

NormanJbull said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> yea I am not sure whats going on but his crap is backing to the hard and small he is eating more grass however, and drinking water, and electrolytes 3 times daily.
> this morning I fed him then cam back in 2 hours he had traveled 15 feet.  although it was great to see the first time the second time he went further but when I found him shortly after he was on his side.
> ...


How are you going to hold up a calf his size in a sling?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm sorry but that calf is no Jersey.  The colouration is all wrong and so is his head--He's got a head typical of a Holstein, not a Jersey.  All Holstein's I've seen have that same long muzzle and typical black and white colouration.  So I strongly think you were told wrong.

Now as to his health, he looks like and even sounds like he's protein deficient.  Any bovine with those kind of poops is protein deficient, so he needs something with a lot of protein in it, especially being a dairy animal and one that will actually starve to death on grass, no matter how seemingly healthy and nutritious it is.  He's also got a big gut likely because the microflora in his rumen aren't able to digest all that fibrous material he's been consuming, so it's just been building and building until he gets a nice little pot-belly.  Worms may be a part of the problem, but my thinking is a serious protein deficiency.  Soybean meal or canola meal is high in protein, or even pellets with a high CP (crude protein) content may help give him the boost he needs. 

Also, do you have loose mineral and salt readily accessible to him? That could also be part of the problem if you haven't.  

The thing that you need to understand is that with dairy cattle, yeah grass is all fine and dandy because it's "healthy and nutritious" to a typical cow, but that's just your thinking, it's not that to a dairy cow.  I've personally seen dairy cows on nothing but fresh green tall grass (not the green stuff that come as hay) get thin and literally starve to death on it.  Why? Because it never provided the same amount of nutrition that they have been bred to accept from pre-determined and formulated rations that they get when in the dairy barn that are much higher in protein, energy, calcium, phosphorus and a host of other nutrients that healthy-looking grass can supply readily for a hardy Hereford cow.  Dairy cows are not beef cattle that CAN thrive on nothing but grass, water and a bit of loose mineral. They need supplementation when on grass in the form of a protein tub, block or as grain, and I think that's exactly what you failed to provide for this steer (since you say he's been castrated already), unknowingly and without ever meaning to bring harm to him.  I'm not putting you down or anything, but just trying to put things in perspective, and just offering another view point that hasn't been mentioned on this thread yet.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 12, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> NormanJbull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can sling any size 
Just googel cattle sling and I've done the ones using the front loader


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 12, 2013)

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> BHOBCFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what a cattle sling is, what I meant is how does this calf's owner plan on using one?  It's not like you can lift them by hand and setting up a way to lift the calf sounds like more work than this owner may be able to do, also cattle slings can be expensive.


----------



## NormanJbull (Apr 23, 2013)

UPDATE

 Norman is doing well he is walking around and has now learned to eat bailed hay, he lays when he wants and can stand run and hop around and is moo-ing again to get your attention.  
I am thankful for all the info I got, because I looked every thing up.  I did not find a sling but made one out of tow straps and put him in it for about 20 min one day than 20 the next then the last day i just put it under his chest and lifted his tail till his hine legs were up he stayed standing and was wobbling, lowered the strap till he was on his own, spent a hour walking slowly around then he was done.
The next day he was getting up and down by himself and walked across the yard had to find him by his bell.
I will have the vet out here to see him soon, but all looks normal for Norman.  in and out he eats more and has gained some weight already.
by the way he is not black he is brown with a white spot. and the farm where I got him from said they have no holestines  and they stud from within.  so I am not sure biut that.

I am confident he will go back to his pen this week and hopefully he will respect the fence and keep eating bailed hay even thought the grass is green and growing.  
thank you again till next time or maybe I will learn enough to teach other haow to save a life instead of the popular recommendation around here locally to shoot him.
he will be a good cow.  

Gary


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah for Norman bull! I didn't notice where anyone recommended shooting Norman but I'm glad you didn't. Did you ever figure out what was wrong with him?

Good job man, good job!


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay for Norman!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay!!!!  So glad he is doing so much better...you did a good job!!!!


----------

